# Kingswood



## North West (Oct 12, 2005)

My girl friend is from here, and I have never ever visited a more suburban Chavtastic place in my life!!! I've lost count of the number of young men in cars who slowed down to give me the evil eye, then sped off! It's unbelievable! I walked to my future sister in laws house in Warmley and on the way I was accosted three times by pissed up t**ts telling me I was looking at them! I wouldn't mind but I made a point of NOT looking at them! Is this part of Bristol always so hostile or have I just been unlucky?


----------



## JTG (Oct 12, 2005)

Best thread ever.

Mind you, Banjo Island's worse.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 12, 2005)

North West said:
			
		

> My girl friend is from here, and I have never ever visited a more suburban Chavtastic place in my life!!! I've lost count of the number of young men in cars who slowed down to give me the evil eye, then sped off! It's unbelievable! I walked to my future sister in laws house in Warmley and on the way I was accosted three times by pissed up t**ts telling me I was looking at them! I wouldn't mind but I made a point of NOT looking at them! Is this part of Bristol always so hostile or have I just been unlucky?





WARMLEY? LOL   


starts hearing 'deliverence' in her head


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2005)

North West said:
			
		

> Is this part of Bristol always so hostile or have I just been unlucky?



You've been unlucky IMO. My sister used to live there for years and I didn't have any probs. Also I have a couple of friends that still live there, though I don't see them much these days due to location _not_the locals.




			
				North West said:
			
		

> I've lost count of the number of young men in cars who slowed down to give me the evil eye, then sped off!



They were playing with you mate! If that happened in my local area they wouldn't speed off...they would speed at you!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 13, 2005)

kingswood's alright; it's hardly that bad, just a bit... boring. but it's not keynsham, which is always a plus


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 13, 2005)

fizzerbird said:
			
		

> You've been unlucky IMO. My sister used to live there for years and I didn't have any probs.



I'm guessing the poster is a bloke and an obvious stranger to the area.

Similar things happen in Pill, where I'm from, if you're a stranger and you walk into a pub. 

You'll probably have less hassle as your face starts to look a bit more familiar. In the meantime, just play it down as some people need only the slightest excuse to kick off.


----------



## on_the_fly (Oct 14, 2005)

Its not that bad really.

Well maybe it is as I live there   , I am very suprised that no one has m,entioned or degraded the place on here for that reason   .


Apart from pub kicking out times and the town center, is VERY CHAV, but then again all town centers are very chav !


----------



## Iam (Oct 14, 2005)

You're from the North West and you think Kingswood is bad???


----------



## J77 (Oct 14, 2005)

Geri said:
			
		

> Similar things happen in Pill, where I'm from, if you're a stranger and you walk into a pub.


 What, the pitch-forks come out?


----------



## DaveCinzano (Oct 14, 2005)

_ironside is surprised to discover that geri's old local is wheelchair-accessible_


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2005)

Kingswood, i seem to remember that from eons ago, is it near brislington? where i went to school, this was in pre chav days off course, i think the local term at the time was bedmies, even if they didn't actually reside in bedminster


----------



## J77 (Oct 14, 2005)

Kingswood's the place you pass through on your way back from Bath (if you don't take the A4) - once separated from Bristol, it has now been engulfed


----------



## Rollem (Oct 14, 2005)

i wish my bro in law could see this thread

he's from kingswood originally, his mum still lives there


----------



## cyberfairy (Oct 14, 2005)

i go there to avail myself of cheap food supermarkets which aren't full of three wheeled pushchairs and extra extra virgin handwoven olive oil at astronomical prices which seems to be the case in a lot of bath shops...i still get brie, balsamic vinegar etc from aldi/lidl but it's far cheaper and i get to look at real people to base a gritty real life novel on


----------



## WasGeri (Oct 14, 2005)

Best fish and chip shop for miles as well


----------



## JTG (Oct 14, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> i think the local term at the time was bedmies, even if they didn't actually reside in bedminster



Still is, that and Meaders (Southmead).


----------



## Jografer (Oct 15, 2005)

marty21 said:
			
		

> Kingswood, i seem to remember that from eons ago, is it near brislington? where i went to school, this was in pre chav days off course, i think the local term at the time was bedmies, even if they didn't actually reside in bedminster



.... bemmies..


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

_*bump*_

I went to Kingswood yesterday afternoon.  Two events confirmed it's reputation.

First, I came literally face-to-face with an escaping robber as he did a smash and grab on an unattended van right in front of me (-nicked the radio).  In broad daylight, on the High Street!  Either very desperate, or very confident.  Bit of both, probably.  

Secondly, I bought a mango in the supermarket and the check out woman asked me what it was, what it tasted like, and _(-get this!)_ whether or not it was a VEGETABLE!!!


----------



## WasGeri (Dec 6, 2005)

Forgot that - *did you go to the Clocktower for fish and chips?*


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

*Fish 'n' chips is a dish best not served cold...*




			
				Geri said:
			
		

> Forgot that - *did you go to the Clocktower for fish and chips?*



I walked past and was extremely tempted, but... 

_(1)_ it's _£4.10_ for cod and chips   

and 

_(2)_ I was on foot, so it'd have been about 45 minutes before I got them home to eat.


----------



## JTG (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots, you know when they ask you if you want them open or wrapped? Well...


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Sunspots, you know when they ask you if you want them open or wrapped? Well...



Well... either: 

-I'd eat 'em there, and get indigestion as I walked all the way home.   

or  

-I'd get 'em wrapped, but they'd be cold by the time I got 'em home.   

You and your bright ideals...


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 6, 2005)

<suggests a whip round to buy sunspots an oven>


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

rubbershoes said:
			
		

> <suggests a whip round to buy sunspots an oven>



Yes, I'm suffering from Ovenlessitis.   

Don't mock the afflicted.    

Cheers.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Yes, I'm suffering from Ovenlessitis.
> 
> Don't mock the afflicted.
> 
> Cheers.


Doesn't Hammy have a spare one now ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

I went to school at Kingsfield from '71 till '76 .. it's right on the Kingswood / Warmley border. It had once been a grammar school so it was generally considered the least bad of the 3 comprehensives in the area. It was quite a shock having been brought up in Hanham - which was almost rural in the 60s - but I suppose I'd have had a rough time in any school..... 

In the early 70s Kingswood was fairly unremarkable - local industries - Bendix Westinghouse, Clarks shoes, hosiery, corona and I think Pinjar made stuffing there - I certainly remember the smell. Most gone now so I guess most people must commute now.

What I've found most noticeable about the place having lived first in flat-land and now in "first time buyer"-land - 25 years in total - is simply the demographic - there have never been lots of older children / teenagers where I live - so Kingswood is a real shock - even before establishing what sort of kids they are.

My sister had her wedding meal at "Chasers" - now "Foamy's"


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Doesn't Hammy have a spare one now ?



Well, I'm speculating here, but I think _if_ she did have a spare one it'd be _gas_.

Whereas I, like Kraftwerk, live in an all-electric abode.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Well, I'm speculating here, but I think _if_ she did have a spare one it'd be _gas_.
> 
> Whereas I, like Kraftwerk, live in an all-electric abode.



Oh dear.

I have a gas hob but not enough room for a full size oven so I have a large freestanding combi.

What happened to your cooker ?

(I do me own electrics - and gas come to that - not legally but I know me live from me neutral  )


----------



## Sunspots (Dec 6, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> What happened to your cooker ?



It's ok, I've got a cooker really!   

I was just mucking about in response to rubbershoes' _oven-ist_ earlier post.


----------



## fat hamster (Dec 6, 2005)

Sunspots said:
			
		

> Well, I'm speculating here, but I think _if_ she did have a spare one it'd be _gas_.


Correct.

I have a spare gas cooker if anyone wants one.  Just need to get it disconnected...


----------



## 3_D (Dec 7, 2005)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> My sister had her wedding meal at "Chasers" - now "Foamy's"


Chasers.....the most horrific 'nitespot' (isn't that what they used to call it?) this fine city has ever produced. I went there once, in the early 90's I think. It made Evolution look like the Clifton Club.

So it's called 'Foamy's' now then? Shitting christ  

Thanks to Hanham boy Stephen Merchant, 'Chasers' is now firmly established in tv folklore, although to be fair, the Slough version in The Office aint a patch on Kingswood's finest.


----------

